# Моя очень грустная история! Скажи операции-нет!



## Михаил Максимов (18 Фев 2008)

Мои проблеммы со спиной начились очень давно, болела - проходила, к врачам не обращался. Полгода назад был первый звоночек..резкая боль от поясницы до пятки, онемение пальцев на ноге... через неделю прошло. На новый год встал на лыжи пару раз упал и тут то все и началось...боли по нарастающей, онемение ноги прогресирущее. промучился 2 недели -не прошло. 

Обратился в центр здорового позвоночника Стайер. Сделали МРТ диагноз таков-Задняя центрально-правостороння грыжа диска L4-5(9 мм) с формированием секвестра 11х17 мм по задней поврхности тела L5 с сужением корешк. отверстий больше с права с вздействием на элементы конского хвоста. Протрузии  дисков L3-4, L5-S1.  А также Грыжи дисков с2-3, с5-6, с6-7, с7-Th1, Th1-2.  Не стал писать всё...только суть.)))  

Уже на МРТ мне сказали - когда будите делать операцию предупридите хирургов, что у вас лишний позвонок. Т.Е меня уже тогда приговорили. Боли были ужастные не стоять не сидеть не лежать я немог ...Ночи бессонные..похудел на 10 кг. Врач в центре  мне сказала ситуация серьёзная 50 на 50, но есть шанс выличится без операции и им надо пользоватся. После трёх недельного лечения под пристальным наблюдением налицо улучшение -я могу сидеть, боли есть но они терпимые, могу ходить   а главное могу спать ! Тяжело конечно это всё и морально и физически но надо пытатся избежать операции.


----------



## Umarina (18 Фев 2008)

Я не врач, а такой же страдалец, поэтому могу только пожелать Вам сил и удачи! Молодец, держитесь и всеми силами вытаскивайте себя!
И спасибо, что написали, Ваш опыт, я думаю, многих подбодрит!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Фев 2008)

Михаил Максимов написал(а):


> Тяжело конечно это всё и морально и физически но надо пытатся избежать операции.



...показаниями к операции являются:
- парезы и параличи сфинктеров прямой кишки и мочевого пузыря;
- выраженность и упорство корешковой боли, и отсутствие тенденции к их исчезновению в течение 2-х недель, особенно при размере грыжевого выпячивания свыше 7 мм, тем более с секвестрацией.
Это неотложные показания, когда на операцию нужно соглашаться поневоле, иначе будет хуже.
А вот в следующих случаях на операцию идти нужно только по собственной воле, тщательно взвешивая свое решение: 
- неэффективность консервативного лечения в течение 3-х месяцев и более;
- параличи конечностей и сегментов; 
- признаки атрофии мышц на фоне отсутствия функциональной активности корешка.
Это относительные показания, т.е. *относительно способности человека выдерживать боль, наличия возможности лечиться и как лечится, необходимости выходить на работу и возможности к самообслуживанию или стороннему обслуживанию.*


----------



## Михаил Максимов (19 Фев 2008)

Ну и вот!  Сегодня у меня праздник! Хотя вчера я думал что всё..триндец! Спина, никакая нога.. ели шаволится ..а я поехал загород и как оно всегда у меня бывает сломалась машина..80 км от МКАД не души ..ни погрется тебе ..ни чего. Очень переживал за спину боялся застужу и всё сначала начнется. Благо мне повезло с эвакуатором ..(Moderator: здесь не автофорум, чтобы давать координаты эвакуатора. Телефон удалён.)Так вот сегодня врачи отметили у меня улучшение по онемению ноги и по её подвижности..Да я и сам как будто чувствую что жизнь налаживается...боль есть но уже не такая..терпимая! После начала приступа прошло 46 дней ..после начала лечения 29 . Я уже могу сидеть ..лежать..правда хожу пока плохо-хромаю и больно ..но это дело времени. Друзья и близкие отмечают что я уже не похож на труп..))) Хочу отметить отношение ко мне в клинике...Очень человечное ..медсестры прям как родные уже.. а врачи настоящие професионалы..не только грамотное лечение но и поговорят со мной психологически правильно направят..это очень важный момент когда всё болит и опускаются руки. Конечно пока рано говорить о выздоровлении это наверно покажут снимки ..я их обязательно размещу на форуме до лечения и после, но мне реально лучше!yahoo


----------



## Виталий Левченко (20 Фев 2008)

Операция-это крайняя мера,и далеко не всегда успешная,правильное консервативное лечение,воля и желание пациента,везение и опыт врача,вот залог успеха good


----------

